# Paratilapia polleni



## mserin (Jul 19, 2009)

Hoping to take pictures today, but it looks like I've been given a pair of Paratilapia polleni who are definitely a couple..... working at setting up a tank but need your input.... is 33g going to be enough for the time being? Thankfully I work at a LFS so they are temporarily housed there, but that's only temporary..... I don't know whether to be excited or not....

I've heard madagascar cichlids are expensive and this particular breed is endangered?

Any input or fact sheet info would be great.

Thanks so much


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes the Polleni are endangered in the wild. No a 33 gal is not going to be enough. I got my male Polleni in March at 1 1/2", he is now a beefy 6" fish who has claimed 1/3" of a 125 gal tank. His tank mates are all Cichlid/Chocolate Pleco and he is the lead dog. I would not keep any Polleni in anything smaller than a 75 gal that has an 18" X 48" footprint.


----------

